# looking for a law



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get a copy of the new law stating all sworn police officers in the state need to be atleast 21 years of age. I know its out there but can not seem to find it, and my CJ was asking about it and I said i would look into it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Chapter 12 of the Acts of 2005*

*AN ACT RELATIVE TO THE MINIMUM AGE FOR APPOINTMENT AS A POLICE OFFICER.*

_Whereas_, The deferred operation of this act would tend to defeat its purpose, which is to allow certain persons to take the civil service examination for police officer, therefore it is hereby declared to be an emergency law, necessary for the immediate preservation of the public convenience.

_Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:_

Notwithstanding section 58 of chapter 31 of the General Laws or any other general or special law to the contrary, any otherwise eligible person shall be eligible to take the April 2005 examination for original appointment to the position of police officer in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination but shall have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the date of the examination.

Approved March 24, 2005. http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/seslaw05/sl050012.htm


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks, I guess that is it, I had found that one already but thought that was just for civil service from reading it.


----------

